# washing tennis balls



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Do you just toss them in the washer and dryer with regular detergent? Or are there special instructions?

Thanks!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

That's what I do. However, if any of your tennis balls are de-fuzzed, I would put them inside an old pillowcase and tie it up before putting them in the dryer. One time I didn't do that and the heat of the dryer softened the rubber just enough to leave black rubber marks all over the inside of my dryer, and it was a royal pain to clean! I also wash mine in hot water to help kill whatever science experiments may be growing on them.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

I've never put them in the washer. I have always washed them in the sink with regular dish soap. Don't think it would hurt to put them in the washer with laundry soap but I'l let them air dry. Then again, I have but a dry tennis ball in the dryer to keep bedspreads fluffy when drying. :uhoh:


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Washer, no soap. Hot water, then the dryer.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Dish washer! Top shelf.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I put mine in the washer with a load of old towels, air dry.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

Ummm.....Washing them? 

The thought never even crossed my mind! Mostly because by the time the get really dirty they also have the Fuzz worn off of them.

But Luckily the local Tennis Pro Lives across the street and he keeps me stocked in Tennis Balls! So I always just grab a new one!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I put new ones in the dishwasher, too- just to get off any extra chemicals or whatever. I wash all new dog toys.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

They kind of get washed when retrieved from the lake.:slap:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

washer with dogs towels and collars.Then dryer.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Never dreamed of washing them before. When they start to get "yucky" , we toss them away. Each time my husband plays tennis, he gives the used balls to Bentley.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I also boil the Nylabones once every 6 months or so.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

MyBentley said:


> Never dreamed of washing them before. When they start to get "yucky" , we toss them away. Each time my husband plays tennis, he gives the used balls to Bentley.


I've never washed them before either, but I've been given a bunch of used tennis balls from someone I don't really know so I figured I'd give them a quick wash before giving them to the pup.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Well Amber only ever had one used OLD tennis ball and she loves it!! I think washing that old thing would put her off it. Best cleaning advice DO NOT WASH IT EVER!! 

Why? Because we experimented and bought new ones for her and she was not interested. She simply shred them to bits as soon as we gave them to her. So we stopped because I didn't like her eating the material!! No more NEW tennis ball for Amber therefore we do not have a problem about having to wash them.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/24173-dog-torture.html

This is a few years old, but I think it fits here...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Tennis balls only indoors for mine- Buddy like to bounce, roll on them, and roll over them- They stay pretty clean. Buddy plays racket balls outside- Quick rinse with water and they are clean.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

just a word... 
Be careful with tennis balls they can wear down teeth... the yellow fuzz is abrasive and I know of two tennis ball crazy dogs who wore down their teeth with tennis balls. 

I know that a canine dentist once told us to give one of our dogs tennis balls when she chipped a tooth and it had a ragged edge... the abrasive tennis ball would help wear the chip down like sandpaper 

so just a word... when you have a tennis ball crazy dog make sure you keep an eye on the teeth


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I have never washed a tennis ball in my life! They come out of the pool just fine


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer's teeth are shaped, rounded to the perfect tennis balls curve, before the age of two. My vet said that if he loves tennis balls let him have them...their teeth don't have nerves like ours, so would not case pain...thats what he said anyway.

Tailer takes one into see the vet, in the car, morning-noon-evening walks...sometimes he wants me to throw it (or them, he carries two...if he finds one along the way,) he loves to roll on them, over them, just lay there n chew (like a cow chews his cud,) he'll begs passerbys to toss his ball...has most neighbors trained...what more could a dog want!! Oh yeah...he takes them in his pool...dunks them with his paw...dives for the ones that sink...Life Is Good, as long as you have a tennis ball!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Tailer's teeth are shaped, rounded to the perfect tennis balls curve, before the age of two. My vet said that if he loves tennis balls let him have them...their teeth don't have nerves like ours, so would not case pain...thats what he said anyway.
> 
> Tailer takes one into see the vet, in the car, morning-noon-evening walks...sometimes he wants me to throw it (or them, he carries two...if he finds one along the way,) he loves to roll on them, over them, just lay there n chew (like a cow chews his cud,) he'll begs passerbys to toss his ball...has most neighbors trained...what more could a dog want!! Oh yeah...he takes them in his pool...dunks them with his paw...dives for the ones that sink...Life Is Good, as long as you have a tennis ball!


It won't hurt him but in the case of a friends dog she ground down her canines... as a young dog not a problem but as an old dog can cause a problem... just something to keep an eye on...


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

When I wash clothes at the laundromat I always take the dogs tennis balls I throw them in the dryer too as it cuts down on dryer time( and money).

Not sure about all dogs having teeth issues as Vendetta has been playing with a ball everyday 2x a day for 45minutes to 1 1.2hrs she is 3.5yrs old and her teeth are perfect. Not worn down at all.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Why would it cause problems in an older dog, but not a younger one?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

it is not ALL dogs ... it is just something to watch for.... in a younger dog with a full mouth of teeth having some worn teeth won't cause a problem but add onto that natural wear and tear and then additional damage you could have a dog with problem teeth later in life... 

not ALL dogs... I know dogs who carry around rocks with no problems... but I also know my brother in laws dog can only eat soft food because he damaged his teeth so badly as a young dog that he is now 11 and has trouble chewing food... 

not all 
just something to be aware of and keep an eye out for... thats all I am saying...


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

I usually just buy news ones and toss the old ones, or leave them at the dog park.

Sure it may grind down their teeth and could force them to have to eat soft food when they get older cause they can't chew as good as they use to, but doesn't that sound like some old people who have to eat in small portions or eat soft foods? If you're dog is 10 and he can't chew as good as he use to, it sort of fits the bill.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

oh honestly 

I am not saying don't give tennis balls.... I am just saying keep an eye on teeth... thats it... many people don't know they are abrasive.... 
for petes sake... my dogs play with tennis balls... we just keep an eye on teeth 

thats all 
thats all I am saying 

back to regular programming 

oyyyy


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

I never thought of washing the tennis balls either but now I'm thinking about washing all the toys. Project Toy Wash starts tomorrow!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Guys, Shalva is right--it happens with *some* (not all) dogs that the tennis balls will wear down the enamel of their teeth. I have the dog (Toby) and the dental exam/repair bills to prove it! We ended up doing some sealing/bonding of a couple of teeth. Toby still gets his tennis balls, when he finds them on walks (and he finds a lot of them this way) and when we are throwing them for him, but they are put up when we cannot supervise. We learned this lesson the hard way.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We put them in the washer in laundry bags and then dry in the dryer with towels--it fluffs the towels up nicely, but the noise...oh the noise of those things! We also wash and dry stuffies (or former stuffies in Toby's case). We put Kongs in the top shelf of the dishwasher as well, but watch it and take them out early in the drying cycle to prevent them from getting too soft.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Since Hank is such a ball-hound, I switched over to the Chuck-it brand rubber "tennis" balls. Easy to wipe off and no de-fuzzing. We've had the same three for years.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Tennis balls are outdoor-only toys in Tesia's world. They get dropped at the front foor, left in the car, or left in the garage. I have about 75 right now - anyone need one?

Oh, and yes, Shalva is right. I also have a dog with ground-down teeth to prove it. Tennis-ball teeth. I am guilty. But she just loves tennis balls far too much.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

You should ask Jamm. She must be a expert on washing tennis balls by now. 

lol

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/113148-joeys-birthday-surprise.html


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

800 Tennis Balls! Wow! Joey is one lucky Dog!


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

2Retrievers222 said:


> You should ask Jamm. She must be a expert on washing tennis balls by now.
> 
> lol
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/113148-joeys-birthday-surprise.html


I'm so stealing that tennis ball idea!!!

I have 18 days until JJ's first birthday. I better get moving!!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

O.K.--- am I a bad Mommie? I have NEVER washed a regular tennis ball.... only washed the rubber balls she has.... Is it so bad to just let her have a dirty ol' tennis ball...? I understand the filth of the ball for people.... but will it hurt a dog to carry a dirty tennis ball... REALLY???


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

newport said:


> O.K.--- am I a bad Mommie? I have NEVER washed a regular tennis ball.... only washed the rubber balls she has.... Is it so bad to just let her have a dirty ol' tennis ball...? I understand the filth of the ball for people.... but will it hurt a dog to carry a dirty tennis ball... REALLY???


I never have either. I just leave all tennis balls outdoors. My dog has never seemed to mind the dirt!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

newport said:


> O.K.--- am I a bad Mommie? I have NEVER washed a regular tennis ball.... only washed the rubber balls she has.... Is it so bad to just let her have a dirty ol' tennis ball...? I understand the filth of the ball for people.... but will it hurt a dog to carry a dirty tennis ball... REALLY???


LOL! Nope it won't hurt the dogs. I am one who also never washes them.


----------

